# new. grower, who wants to see my plants?



## hollyburnsbs681 (Nov 17, 2014)

Hey there ?


----------



## Bswe22 (Nov 17, 2014)

Welcome to MP! Everybody likes pictures!!!! Let's see!


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Nov 17, 2014)

ostpicsworthless:  :48:


----------



## orangesunshine (Nov 17, 2014)

let's see---let's see---let's see---we all like a bit-o-bud-porn :afroweed:


----------



## justafarmer (Nov 17, 2014)

_"new. grower, who wants to see my plants?"_



here, have some of this before uploading your pics -----> :48:


Id LOVE to see your pics!


----------



## hollyburnsbs681 (Nov 18, 2014)

Check em out 

View attachment IMG_20141117_132102.jpg


View attachment IMG_20141117_132114.jpg


View attachment IMG_20141117_132027.jpg


----------



## AluminumMonster (Nov 18, 2014)

They look nice and healthy!  Thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## surfinc (Nov 18, 2014)

What brand?..
Looks short stout puffy...like a nice indica in there maybe?


----------



## orangesunshine (Nov 19, 2014)

schweeet---whatcha got groing in ur garden there---plans for their future---topping---lighting---soil mix---feed---how big is ur space---you come here often---can i buy u a drink lol?????:48:


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 19, 2014)

Your plants are very cute. Welcome to MP.


----------



## hollyburnsbs681 (Nov 19, 2014)

Thank you all , this my first plants , I was given them by a friend so I don't know the brand but was promised that it was some
 exotic


----------



## Wetdog (Nov 20, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> Your plants are very cute. Welcome to MP.



:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

I guess the "Bless your heart" part was implied? :bolt:

Some nice looking Indica's you have there. Just don't 'love' them to death and listen to your friend for growing advice.

Wet


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 20, 2014)

Wetdog, my "your plants are very cute" remark was sincere. Those plants are cute. I am not southern, my mother in law was and said bless your heart and it was not sincere. My mom did say bless your heart, but she meant it.  So..... there you have it...

I think it is high (no pun intended) praise to have ones plants called cute.   Are your plants  cute wetdog? I bet they are,bless your heart.


----------



## powerplanter (Nov 20, 2014)

Mine aren't...     lol


----------



## Wetdog (Nov 20, 2014)

I know it was sincere Rose, never doubted it. Seriously. :heart:

But, living in the foothills of the Smoky Mts and being Southron, it just tickled my funny bone. Especially if you've ever heard it coming from an old southern granny type.

No, my plants aren't cute, but _I_ am, bless my heart. :laugh:

Wet


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 21, 2014)

I worked with a lady that said it and what she meant when she said it was,  your retarded... I was pretty surprised how they use it in the south.

Wetdog, I know you and your plants are cute, bless your heat in a good way.

So nice to have you back by the way.


----------



## hollyburnsbs681 (Nov 21, 2014)

I upgraded there location, and added a few things,.....new pics 

View attachment IMG_20141120_192849.jpg


----------



## hollyburnsbs681 (Nov 21, 2014)

I can tell u one thing the 2 plants I'm growing are different strains look at the two n compare 

View attachment IMG_20141120_192928.jpg


----------



## hollyburnsbs681 (Nov 21, 2014)

And I just topped both of them


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 21, 2014)

What kind of pots are those? They do look healthy.


----------



## hollyburnsbs681 (Nov 21, 2014)

Lol Im growing them in plastics mop buckets.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 21, 2014)

Very ingenious, do they have holes in the bottom I hope for good drainage?


----------



## hollyburnsbs681 (Nov 22, 2014)

Mop buckets lol


----------



## hollyburnsbs681 (Nov 22, 2014)

Yeah they do have holes , I'm running on a budget . but any advice for a first time grower?


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 22, 2014)

Just ask any thing you want and we will be glad to help. Looks like they are in a good soil, what are you thinking about feeding and what soil are you in?


----------



## Hushpuppy (Nov 22, 2014)

There's nothing wrong with mop buckets. There are several folks who use kitty litter buckets to grow in. The 2 most important things I can tell you as a ffirst time grower: Patience is more than a virtue, it is a necessity with growing MJ. Read as much as you can on growing.

Patience is so important because MJ is a very need specific plant that desires exacting conditions to grow good. Sometimes it will do things that will puzzle you until you learn your plants, and the learning curve is long and wide. When issues arise (and they will arise regardless of whether you are a noob or seasoned veteran), don't panic and start throwing things at it. MJ is a very hardy plant that can survive rough conditions. Take your time with finding the solution so that you don't make the problem worse by doing the wrong thing.

Read, read, read. There is no one right way to successfully grow good MJ. There are many different techniques that will do different things. You have to find the method that works best for you and your specific environment. I could give you a tried and true method that could prove disastrous for you, and then you could change a couple things with my method and it work perfectly for you. Or you could try a different method that gives you mediocre to decent results, and then you tweak it some to better fit what you want to do, and find that it is the perfect method. Try to learn as much as you can so that you can recognize the methods and tricks that overlap. Don't get tied down to one method and mindset by not knowing enough. I have been growing successfully for quite some time and am considered to be quite good, but I still learn something that I hadn't considered or experienced all the time from reading what others have experienced. 

One extra bit of advice, never be afraid to ask. There is no dumb question except the one that isn't asked


----------



## hollyburnsbs681 (Nov 23, 2014)

Oo


----------



## Balzo905 (Dec 2, 2014)

Nice babes!

Paint your reflective surfaces flat white :smoke1:

C+Gv


----------



## And_som420 (Dec 3, 2014)

This is my first time growing and three of my plants are some what yellowish.  What does this mean? 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 3, 2014)

I wouldn't worry about that too much unless it begins happening on higher leaves. Often leaves that are right next to the soil will have discoloration from being splashed with water that has nutrients, or chemicals in the soil get splashed up onto the leaves and cause a little burning. As long as the problem doesn't begin climbing the plant, its not a problem.


----------



## And_som420 (Dec 3, 2014)

Thanks for the info broski


----------



## Balzo905 (Dec 3, 2014)

Hush, I think you just solved the mystery of the yellow spots on my plant, eureka!

C+Gv


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 3, 2014)

Glad I can help


----------



## hollyburnsbs681 (Dec 30, 2014)

My baby after 2 months of up n downs , still pulling to make it lol. So here ya go, what it looks like now. One of the plants was a male so u know wat had to b done. Tell me wat ya think? Mind u that I'm growing with miricale grow . 

View attachment IMG_20141228_094352.jpg


View attachment IMG_20141221_095541.jpg


View attachment IMG_20141228_094559.jpg


View attachment IMG_20141228_093321.jpg


View attachment IMG_20141223_093238.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 30, 2014)

If your doing this well in MG, think what you can do with some really good soil.  Looks like you have some nutrition burn at the tip of the leaves and something else going on... Do you have an eye loupe? I use this one: [ame]http://www.amazon.com/Microscope-Magnifier-Magnifying-Illumination-Detecting/dp/B00BB92IK4/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1419981463&sr=8-5&keywords=eye+loupe+60x[/ame]

Do I see yellow on the very top?  

You have done a good job holly, it only gets better from here.


----------



## hollyburnsbs681 (Dec 31, 2014)

Pics from today 

View attachment IMG_20141231_153911.jpg


View attachment IMG_20141231_153930.jpg


View attachment IMG_20141231_154004.jpg


View attachment IMG_20141231_154133.jpg


----------



## hollyburnsbs681 (Dec 31, 2014)

No yellow at the top


----------



## MR1 (Dec 31, 2014)

Nice buds there Holly.


----------



## hollyburnsbs681 (Dec 31, 2014)

Thanks MR1, I'm trying . This my first time growing


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 31, 2014)

Congratulations on a nice set of buds. She looks like she is close to harvest time. You need to be checking the trichomes close so that you can harvest at the peak. Do you see how dark green and waxy looking the leaves are? along with the leaf vein yellowing and the necrosis on the leaf tips. All of that is the result off using the MG soil because it has too much of some stuff and not enough of other stuff. But you have made it. For the next go around, you should look into using some soil that is formulated for growing MJ and you will do that much better


----------

